# Tact-Tiles are back!



## bujoojoo (Jun 28, 2014)

OK everyone - some friends of mine created the original Tact-Tiles years ago and due to some unfortunate events, they stopped producing them. Well, some other friends bought the rights to produce them and they are REALLY close to announcing a crowd-funding project for the return of this awesome gaming product!  I have personally seen the pre-production runs of the new tiles and they are a PERFECT reproduction size-wise of the old ones, fit is absolutely dead on.

Unfortunately I can't post links (the trials of lurking in forums) but look on Prefundia and search for 'tact-tiles' and you will find it. Try copying and pasting the following:  prefundia.com/projects/view/tact-tiles-the-original-modular-play-surface/1822/  in your browser...

There are several pics up there and they look great.  I haven't seen the 'gridded' pre-production samples in person yet, but when I do, I will report on how they look and work!

Be sure to sign up and get notified when these go live.  I am 99.9999999% sure these will be a HUGE Kickstarter and will go EXTREMELY quick!   These sets now sell on eBay for well over $300, if and when they are listed!


----------



## Rhone1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Tact-Tiles are fantastic!  Let's get this project funded!


----------

